# New in Australia



## nick.baker56 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi I am new in Australia, I just wanna know what are the best place a tourist like me to travel in Australia?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Really depends on your interests and as for the weather, rule of thumb is stay clear of centre and northern tropics between say December and April as just too damm hot or wet.


----------



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Nick,
well if you want somewhere quiet and cool go to Melbourne, somewhere busy, paty go to Sydney, if you enjoy hot weather, diving beach then go to Quensland.

Cheers

Marcos
Help on Australia


----------

